# Thoughts and prayers needed



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My brother in law and sis are in San Diego for a vacation,I just recieved word that he has been bitten by a rattlesnake,and gone into shock and they have had to use a defibulater on him.He is allergic to the bite.Waiting to hear from my sis for more details Thanks,Brad.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Our prayers are with him and the family


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Prayers sent their way Brad!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks guys,just heard from my sis,I guess they pumped 24 vials of anti venum into him,and and put him in a induced coma.There just happened to be 1 of the leading snake bite docs in the country at that hospital and he said he had never seen a person with that much venum in their system in his 20 years of practice.My sis said if they had been 5 more minutes that he probobly would have died.Now we just have to wait and see what the long term effects will be on him,so we are not out of the woods yet.The doc said it was probobly a northern mojave rattler that got him,because they have longer fangs and are capable of injecting more venum at once.Be careful looking for your golf balls in thick brush!!!


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like he has some good people taking care of him. Scary stuff, prayers sent.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Very scary. Hope he gets feeling better. I knew there was a reason I stayed away from Golf Courses.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe that the number one doctor for snake bites is Sean Bush and that he practices in the San Diego area. I have watched some shows on the Discovery channel where he has been the doctor in charge and he is a good one. San Diego is also the home land of the Southern Pacific Rattlesnake which is one of the deadliest snakes out there.

Prayers are on the way for a speedy recovery and no after effects of both the bite and anti venom.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

He is in ICU and my sis will spend the night with him,they set her up a bed,will have more news tomorrow.Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers.Thanks again, Brad


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That is really scary. I hope all turns out well for him.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

We're praying for him. That Sean Bush guy is awesome! I've seen some of those shows as well.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Prayers sent, and god's speed on a quick recovery.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Wish him a quick recovery, can't imagine what he is going through. Get well.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just saw this. So sorry to hear. 

Prayers and thoughts for your family.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

update, he is still on a ventilator,and they gave him 3 more vials of antivenum last night.Still got him in a induced coma.That snake really pumped him full of venum.Got a long recovery ahead.Again thanks for your prayers. Brad.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My sis just called again,and they are probobly going to take the breathing tube out later today.The doc confirmed it was a southern pacific rattler,so Critter you were spot on.Get this the cost just for the antivenum is going to be around $350,000 dollars.He has pretty good ins. so hope that works out.More later. Brad


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah I've heard that antivenum is more expensive than gold. Glad to hear he's doing better


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

outdoorser said:


> Yeah I've heard that antivenum is more expensive than gold. Glad to hear he's doing better


Sad... Anything that saves your life has to cost so much...


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hope everything goes well. Thank God for those dedicated guys that make that anti-venom...out of venom!
I can totally comprehend how the anti-venom can be so expensive.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good News! they woke him up pulled most of the tubes out of him.He is talking and seems to be ok,just gonna keep him a couple more days to watch for side effects from antivenum,and tissue damage.Thanks so much for all of your thoughts and prayers.God bless you all


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Good News! they woke him up pulled most of the tubes out of him.He is talking and seems to be ok,just gonna keep him a couple more days to watch for side effects from antivenum,and tissue damage.Thanks so much for all of your thoughts and prayers.God bless you all


That's great news!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

good grief! glad it worked out ok.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Let him out of the hospital yesterday,everything looks good so far,goes back tomorrow to see if they can return home.They condos they are staying at comped them another weeks stay if needed!Nice folks!He emptied 2 hospitals antivenum supplies.40 vials total.The folks at the golf course went out to where the snake was,and it was still there,called someone and had it relocated.(I would have killed it!) but said it was a big old southern pacific rattler as thought and had a huge head and was quite agressive.I have a old fixed blade knife called Timber rattler(another name for the southern pacific) that Im going to give him when they get home

Thanks again folks,Brad

I wonder if they gave him a raincheck at the golf course?;-)


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dunkem said:


> *(I would have killed it!)*


I agree on this!

The course should have given him a refund, and a complimentary set of course stamped balls!

Glad he is ok though!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I think the course should pick up the tab for what his insurance doesn't cover....it was their snake.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow! Thank goodness he is okay and I sure hope his insurance takes good care of him


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Good news8)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> I think the course should pick up the tab for what his insurance doesn't cover....it was their snake.


The golf course called him and said they would cover up to 10,000 dollars that his insurance did not cover
He has made a full recovery,but I dont think he will be going into the rough for a while. eep:


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Glad he is doing well, awesome to hear the condo and golf places are being so helpful.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

wow! totally missed this post! glad it all worked out... I hate snakes!


----------

